# Henry Thomson Shipping



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

I wonder if anyone has information on Henry Thomson Shipping Palmerston Place Edinburgh and the ships they owned? Henry was brother to William Thomson who founded Ben Line Steamers Ltd. I am sure one of their vessels was called "Calindia" spelling may be incorrect. My reason for enquiring is my Father served his time with them and I am trying to get as much detail as possible. 
Many thanks
Tom S


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom
I was doing some research with Benjidog a few months ago and this snippet of info popped up

Samstrule	Lease lend to Britain 
1944 MOWT (Elders & Fyffes Ltd, London) 
1947 ARTEMISIA, Henry M. Thomson (Charles C. Arnell & Co, London)- British flag. 
1956 ALLERGA S, Cia.Comercial y Financiera Sudamericana, Panama.- Panamanian flag (Runciman Ltd, London) 
1962 Lebanese flag (Bassani SpA, Venice & W. Runciman Ltd) 
1966 MARINA, Euros Shpg.Co.Ltd.- Panamanian flag (International de Comercio y Nav, Madrid) 
1969 Somali flag - same owners. 
1970 Scrapped Shanghai.
They seemed to have some affiliation with Charles C Arnell


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Henry M. Thomson was a partner in Ben Line but resigned in 1921 and set out on his own in Edinburgh purchasing the "Artemisia" and "Sithonia", both built in 1901 for Hamburg America Line under those names, which he retained. Both ships were broken up in 1931 by which time Thomson had moved to London. By the outbreak of WW2 he owned four ships, "Artemisia", "Bosworth", "Orfor" and "Sithonia", all built 1919 - 1921 and all just under 11,000 deadweight. Postwar three war-built steamers, "Artemisia", "Glenlyon" and "Sithonia", were operated, the last of them being "Sithonia", sold in 1962 when the company appears to have ceased trading.


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Thankyou both
you have been a great help I now know his first ship which he sailed on for three years was the "Callandia" owned by Henry Thomson and the Last one as you mention was the "Artemisia". The "Callandia" had an Off No 147553 and an RT of 4164Tons.
Regards
Tom


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Dave
Now that I Have the correct spelling for the "Callandia" it has made life a bit easier and I have managed to get a bit mor information but would still be gratefull for any assistance. I believe she was originally built for Dutch Owners.
Tom


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom

Please find

Callinda was sold by Holland America Line to Henry Thompson heres abit info

Soestdijk (1)	1901	1923 sold to H.M.Thompson, London renamed Callandia.	6,445

Here is a webpage and email address of a Dutch Gentleman who has a photo of her so it might be worth dropping him a email

http://www.zwama.de/shiplover/english.htm
[email protected]


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Nev,I think that's Roel Zwama's wanted list, but anyway here seen a small piccie of the SOESTDIJK 1901:


A fine profile picture is seen here on the site of our member CVB, just click "I agree":
http://vbp.omnispective.nl/p.php?id=3tzprtyvd6vhwkw8swck8488k


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

You guys never fail to amaze me once again you have turned up trumps you have given me more information in twenty four hours than I have turned up in three months. My problem was that my Fathers do***ents were lost when he was torpedoed during the war and it has been difficult to get details of his career, This is just about the last part of the jigsaw so once again many thanks.
Tom


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Tom,
I have just realised I have a short history of Henry M. Thomson by Graham Somner, including a fleet list, which appeared in 'Marine News', August 1962. If of interest send me a PM with your email address and I'll try sending it to you.


----------



## kandrewmclarty (Oct 18, 2021)

I have just found this thread and don't know if you can also help me. My grandfather was 2nd Engineer on the Henry M Thomson ship Orfor from mid 1938 to mid 1939. I've found out that Orfor was torpedoed in 1942 but would like to find some history for pre 1938 if possible. It looks like she was built in 1921 in Sunderland but called something else to begin with. Is there any way of finding out a bit more about her. A photo would be icing on the cake. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks in anticipation, Andrew


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Andrew,
Details of the ship can be found here: Screw Steamer ROMSDALSHORN built by William Doxford & Sons Ltd. in 1921 for D/S A/S Britannia - L. Christiansen, Bergen, Cargo Details of her sinking can be found here: Orfor (British Steam merchant) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net I coudn't find a picture of her unfortunately.
Hope that helps,
Alastair


----------



## kandrewmclarty (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks Alastair. I've been looking for months on and off and got nowhere so that's much appreciated. Andrew


----------

